
Amazon Register Service to be discontinued - ironsides
https://register.amazon.com/help/201962930
======
ironsides
Backstory; This service was launched in Q3 of 2014 and competed directly
against Square & Paypal. Mobile app, card reader and access to reporting data
on transaction history etc.

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/13/amazon-local-
register/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/13/amazon-local-register/)

FTA: Effective October 30, 2015, we are no longer accepting new customers.
Existing customers can continue to use Amazon Register until February 1, 2016,
when we will discontinue to service. We regret any inconvenience that this may
cause.

